# Blacktown Gymkhana



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Any Sydneysiders here that have been to this monthly gymkhana? My mum wants to take Angel out and do the led mare class with her and she said I can take Com for something to do, yay.

Any tips for hacking and led class??? I haven't hacked in years, since high school!


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't been to that gymkhana but here are some tips for the hacking and led classes.


PRESENTATION

Make sure your horse, has a nice shiny coat, plaited nicely (preferably rosettes) good weight (not too fat or thin and has some prettiness/elegance to him.

Hacking is a very precise and elegant sport, requiring the horse and rider to be absolutely spotless. 

So make sure all your is sparkling like a disco ball and yourself clean and tidy.

LED

Your workout for led will be this. Usually your horse will be shown in a bridle (or halter if Quarter Horse). Once again make sure everything is clean and spotless! 
Once you enter the ring you and all your other competitiors will walk around the judge and from there she may pick 4/5 competitors to do a workout or you may all do the workout. 
Usually the workout is walk/trot away from judge present horse side on and trot back again. THat is all that is required. Remember to keep him straight away and to the judge.
AND DONT FORGET TO SMILE!
Also while in the line up dont let your horse rest his leg or have a bored expression on his face - try to keep him interested.


HACKING
Once again clean and tidy ....  The workout will usually be a trot figure eight and canter figure eight ( a simple change ). The only thing to remember in the hack ring is to show the judge that your horse is calm, responsive and the best.


Good Luck !

Let Me Know How It Goes!

Liz


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but unfortunately the weather isn't looking too good and I was too lazy to wash them :S Maybe next month I will take Angel. 

But I was practicing my flying changes with Com today just incase hehe


----------

